# Tux's Dance Moves at Agility Class



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Tux went to his third agility class at Ruffgers Dog University and as I was giving him a treat for a job well done, he went overboard with his "Twirl" move. The teacher grabbed her phone and did a slo-mo shot. https://www.facebook.com/RuffgersU/videos/970916039713326/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

How cute is that?!?!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Tux is the cutest! You can certainly see why Havanese were trained as circus dogs. :juggle:


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I was watching video training tips online and saw where it is handy to teach your dog "left" and "right" for agility. He loves to "twirl" so much that I had to change my amateurish self taught training hand signal techniques to keep him from launching into his dance mode when running agility. He would excel so much faster if he had someone who really knew what they were doing. I still can't imagine memorizing the puzzle of agility runs. I'll need a map!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

So cute! I agree that memorizing the map of an agility run is DIFFICULT!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> So cute! I agree that memorizing the map of an agility run is DIFFICULT!


Oh I was hoping someone would say its a piece of cake. I think this is the one thing that will keep us out of competition. I can just see my dog moving on ahead of me cause he has a memory, (something I don't).


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

So cute!!


----------

